# "Pic" of my new 330i ZHP



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

> _... It had the alcantra interior, I sat in it and it IS NICE. I really liked it. [/B]_


_

Thanks! I am glad to hear people say the alcantara is nice. Thanks for the pics.:thumbup:_


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

Does anyone have a 330i ZHP on order that wil be delivered direct to the US? soon? Lets get some pics!


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

*Short supply for March*

Just talked to my dealer, I really would like to see one. He did a ZHP search and came up with only 11 from NH to PA for March.

He said he's not surprised since it is brand new and expects there to be more orders for them coming in.

I'll be ready to order my car in about a month hopefully, just have too many things going on right now to be dealing with buying a car.

One question though..I've seen so new seats for 330s for sale on Ebay before, anyone have a clue what a full set of power Alcantara seats w/heat & a rear set might fetch JUST in case I really hate them?? I had black ette in my 01 and really did like it. Liked the way it felt and held up...really couldn't scratch it or stain it...it was great.

Joe


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm 193(at port of exit) for my ZHP

should be getting it first or second week of April

Jet Black 330i
ZHP
moon
nav
heated
xenon


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Finally, us Americans can get a package unavailable in Germany  *


bmw may put the 235hp engine in the club sport


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

fgrogan said:


> *I went with the local dealer, The BMW Store.*


I believe The BMW Store got one of 11 BMW quality torphies.


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

> I believe The BMW Store got one of 11 BMW quality torphies.


My sales guy told me that the President of BMW NA visited The BMW Store because of ... something I can't remember. Volume sold or quality or whatever can't remember now. He also said that the president rarely visits any dealership.


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

chlee said:


> *I'm 193(at port of exit) for my ZHP
> 
> should be getting it first or second week of April
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some pic when you can. You and I have the same car and options, except I didn't get the Nav.


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

I can't wait!

definitely posting pics when i get it.

since it's produced by 3/7/00...it'll probably be one of the first ones i think.

i went to that canada site and made a Jet Black picture....looks sweet


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

chlee said:


> *I can't wait!
> 
> definitely posting pics when i get it.
> 
> ...


It sure does look good, Glad to see it really looks differnt than the regular 330i. Both my wife and I think it looks a lot like my 95 M3 which is a nice thing. I wasn't real impressed witht the look of the E46 when they came out, but they grew on me. Now I think the E46 330i with ZHP is just awesome (at least from the BMW mag and the Candaian web site)


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

ak330i said:


> *I believe The BMW Store got one of 11 BMW quality torphies. *


Where are they located? He did say the Galleria did..I think they are in Norwood, MA or around there.

Joe


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *fgrogan,
> 
> Is your loan a 60 month-er? If so, do you have any contact info? I haven't found a 60 month loan offer at 3.99% *


Very good question, I was going to ask the same. PeopleFirst.com has really good rates also, but unfortunately they do not write loans in the state of NH


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

rumatt said:


> *fgrogan,
> 
> Is your loan a 60 month-er? If so, do you have any contact info? I haven't found a 60 month loan offer at 3.99% Also, is chase giving you any trouble regarding ED?
> 
> ...


Yes, 60 month. No problem with ED at all. The sales rep is Paula Scholz. IM me if you want more details.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow, that's really excellent, did the dealer give you the app for chase or is that something you "chased"  down on your own?

Also, I noticed you've got an M in your sig...did you trade it in, or sell it outright? Just curious what the dealer would even give on a trade for one since I see some around here asking outrageous (I feel) money for them.

Joe


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

turbo38sfi said:


> *Wow, that's really excellent, did the dealer give you the app for chase or is that something you "chased"  down on your own?
> 
> Also, I noticed you've got an M in your sig...did you trade it in, or sell it outright? Just curious what the dealer would even give on a trade for one since I see some around here asking outrageous (I feel) money for them.
> 
> Joe *


No, they just went ahead and did the Chase deal. I filled out a standard credit app ( i think it was on BMWFS letterhead), but the lady who handles the financiing told me if you have a high credit score (700+ I htink) Chase is the way to go. Oringinally we had talk ed about a 4.3% financiing rate, wihich is still very good, but when I arrive a few nights ago to finalize the paperwork they told me it dropped to 3.99%

Yes, I have a 95 M3. I did end up trading it in since I could not find a buyer in time. A few people were interested, one guy actually tookk it to the dealer to have it looked over, but no one made a realistic offer. Plus, one thing you have to keep in mind about ED is....you are out of a car for about 2 months and paying for the new one at the same time. So the dealer was very nice to allow me to keep drivining it until my new car comes in, about mid may or so.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Feb 19, 2003)

Good info, I signed up for for a free month at https://www.creditexpert.com/

for credit ratings etc..80 bux/yr but 30 day free trial. Really a pretty cool site. So I know right off the bat I'm above a 700 

That's one thing I didn't like about ED...you pick up this totally awesome new car...hi speed hiways, nice open roads etc...then they rip your heart out and you have to wait for it to arrive in the US!  lol


----------

